# Another M9/ 92FS question



## afg (Sep 5, 2012)

I have admired these guns for years but never really got serious about buying one until now. LGS has a new M9 that I really like but unfortunately his price is high at $650 and he's not budging and I will likely order one from an online seller. My question is on the grip angle. I read somewhere that the 92 FS has a slightly different grip angle from the M9 allowing for a higher grip. If this is true is there much of a difference? I haven't been able to see a 92FS to see for myself. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 92FS has a rear strap indentation. The M9 does not. BUT, b aware that in the past year - there have been some batches of commercial M9s built on 92 frames. And, early this year, I bought a 92FS built on a M9 frame. So, Beretta does some variations - however, the item #'s do not change. Its just some subtle variations - apparently with whatever frames/parts they have on hand.

However, these are items/gun variants you just have to find - the M9 isn't supposed to have that rear strap indentation - and the 92FS is supposed to.

This small grip difference makes a difference for people, like myself, with smaller hands. It brings your top finger ever so closer to the trigger. I can feel the difference, and prefer the 92FS frame with that difference.

here is a pic to show:


----------



## afg (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, that indentation may be preferable to me. I like the sights of the M9 better and would like to be lucky enough to find a M9 with the grip indentation. That could be a tough one to locate.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you just have to "find it."

I personally do not like the M9 sights, and I prefer 3 dot sights. Be aware that the rear sight is the exact same, though. There are 2 "dot" depressions - and then the line for the M9. It just depends on the gun as to where they put the paint. I've never tried - but with some paint remover - you may be able to remove the "dots" and repaint the rear yourself - to mimic the M9 option.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I prefer the feel of the 92, over the M9..........as far as sights, I have done some experimentation, and you can, carefully, remove the paint on the sights.............currently, I have the half moon section of the 2 dot, completely painted with Testors white, including the notch out.....the barrel end sight one dot(people always use front and rear, depends on your prospective) I have painted with flourescent green. Older eyed change, so I am finding what is easiest to see.


----------

